# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  الثلوث

## هيثم الفقى

أ- تعريـف التلوث: 

لقد عرف التلوث بطرق مختلفة فيها: أن التلوث هو وضع المواد في غير أماكنها الملائمة أو أنه تلوث البيئة (المقصود أو غير المقصود) بفضلات الإنسان.
وهناك بعض التعريفات الأكثر تفصيلاً ودقة، مثل تعريف هولستر و بورتوز اللذان عرفا التلوث تعريفاً شاملاً من خلال تعريف الملوث، فالملوث هو مادة أو أثر يؤدي إلى تغير في معدل نمو الأنواع في البيئة يتعارض مع سلسلة الطعام بإدخال سموم فيها أو يتعارض مع الصحة أو الراحة أو مع قيم المجتمع .
وتدخل الملوثات إلى البيئة في المادة بكميات ملحوظة على شكل فضلات ومهملات أو نواتج جانبية للصناعات أو أنشطة معينة للإنسان وينطوي التلوث في العادة على تبديد الطاقة ( الحرارية والصوتية أو الاهتزازات ) وبشكل عام فإن التلوث يلحق أضراراً بوظائف الطبقة الحيوية (بيوسفير )التي تحيط بالكرة الأرضية ... ويمكن تلخيص هذه الأضرار على النحو التالي :


1-أضرار تلحق بصحة الإنسان من خلال تلوث الهواء والتربة والغذاء بمواد كيميائية وأخرى مشعة .


2-أضرار تلحق بالمحاصيل الزراعية والنباتات والمياه و التربة والحيوانات .


3-أضرار تلحق بالنواحي الجمالية للبيئة مثل الدخان والغبار والضوضاء والفضلات والقمامة .


4-الأضرار التي لا يظهر أثرها إلا في المدى البعيد ولكنها ذات أثر تراكمي ،مثل السرطانات (المواد التي تؤدي إلى الإصابة بمرض السرطان ) والمواد المشعة والضوضاء.


أنواع التلوث : 

1- التلوث الغذائي :
أدى الاستخدام الجائر للمخصبات الزراعية والمبيدات إلى حدوث العديد من الأضرار الصحية والاقتصادية بالمواد الغذائية التي يستهلكها الإنسان ،ونشأ نتيجة لذلك التلوث الغذائي .


2- التلوث الهوائي :
يحدث التلوث الهوائي من المصادر مختلفة والتي قد تكون طبيعية أو من الأنشطة المختلفة للإنسان ، فالطبيعية مثل :العواصف والرعود والإمطار والزلازل والفيضانات .ويسهم الإنسان بالجزء الأكبر في حدوث التلوث الهوائي عن طريق مخلفات الصرف الصحي والنفايات والمخلفات الصناعية والزراعية والطبية والنفط ومشتقاته والمبيدات والمخصبات الزراعية والمواد المشعة،وهذا يؤدي إلى إلحاق العديد من الأضرار بالنظام البيئي .


3- التلوث المائي :ينزل الماء إلى الأرض في صورة نقية ،خالية من الجراثيم الميكروبية أو الملوثات الأخرى،لكن نتيجة للتطور الصناعي الهائل يتعرض للعديد من المشكلات مما يحوله إلى ماء غير صالح للشرب والاستهلاك الآدمي .ومن أكثر الأمثلة على ذلك تلوث ماء المطر بما تطلقه المصانع من أبخرة وغازات ، ونتيجة لذلك نشأ ما يسمى بالمطر الحمضي . كما يتلوث الماء بالعديد من الملوثات المختلفة فيتلوث على سبيل المثال بمخلفات الصرف الصحي وبالمنظفات الكيميائية المختلفة وببعض العناصر المعدنية مثل : الرصاص والزئبق والفوسفات والنترات والكلور والنفط.


4- التلوث الإشعاعي:
تسبب الإنسان في إحداث تلوث يختلف عن الملوثات المعروفة وهو التلوث الإشعاعي الذي يٌعد في الوقت الحالي من أخطر الملوثات البيئية .وقد يظهر تأثير هذا التلوث بصورة سريعة ومفاجئة على الكائن الحي ،كما قد يأخذ وقتاً طويلاً ليظهر في الأجيال القادمة ، ومنذ الحرب العالمية الثانية وحتى وقتنا الحالي استطاع الإنسان استخدام المواد المشعة في إنتاج أخطر القنابل النووية والهيدروجينية .


5- التلوث المعدني :تعد مشكلة التلوث بالعناصر المعدنية السامة في الوقت الحاضر من أهم المشكلات التي تواجه المتخصصين في مجال البيئة ،ذلك لأنها ذات أضرار صحية بالغة على صحة الإنسان . وقد تفاقمت هذه المشكلة نتيجة للتطور السريع في المجالات الصناعية المختلفة ،فعلى سبيل المثال زادت نسبة غاز أول أكسيد الكربون في الهواء الجوي . أما عنصر الرصاص فقد لوحظت زيادته باستمرار نتيجة لاحتراق العديد من وقود المركبات .


6- الضوضاء :تزداد شدة الضوضاء في عالمنا المعاصر بشكل ملحوظ ،ولم تعد مقتصرة على المدائن الكبرى والمناطق الصناعية ،وإنما وصلت إلى الأرياف ،واستطاع الإنسان أن يصنع الضوضاء بفضل إنشاء طرق لسيارات الحديثة والسكك الحديدية والطائرات والآلات الزراعية والصناعة .كما لم تسلم البيوت من الضوضاء بعد أن سخر الإنسان كل وسائل التقنية الحديثة لرفاهيته من راديو وتلفزيون وأدوات تنظيف وأدوات طبخ وغيرها ،وبكلمات أخرى لقد غزت الضوضاء المآوي القليلة الباقية للصمت في العالم . وربما حتى نهاية هذا القرن لن يجد الإنسان مكاناً باقياً كي يلجأ إليه إذا أراد الهرب إلى بقعة هادئة .


وهناك العديد من أنواع الملوثات الأخرى التي لا تحصى في العالم . 




1- أضرار التلوث :


أ-التلـوث الهوائي : أسهم تلوث الهواء في انتشار الكثير من الجراثيم التي تسبب بالأمراض للناس منها: الأنفلونزا ، الإمراض الوبائية القاتلة التي تنتشر بسرعة في الوسط البيئي ، ومرض الجمرة الخبيثة ومرض الطاعون والكوليرا ومرض الجدري والحمى ،كما تحدث حالات تسمم للإنسان نتيجة لتأثيرات الضارة للمركبات المتطايرة من الزرنيخ نتيجة للنشاط الميكروبي لبعض الأنواع الفطرية ، كما أثر بشكل كبير على طبقة الأوزون ويدمرها .


ب-التلـوث المائي : من أهم الأضرار الصحية تلوث الماء بمخلفات الصرف الصحي التي تحمل العديد من المسببات المرضية مثل بعض الأنواع البكترية والفطرية والفيروسية .ويؤدي تلوث الماء إلى حدوث تسمم للكائنات البحرية ،كما يتحول جزء من النفط إلى كرات صغيرة تٌلتهم بواسطة الأسماك مما يؤثر بشكل مباشر على السلسلة الغذائية، كما يؤدي تلوث الماء بالكائنات الحية الدقيقة إلى حدوث العديد من الأمراض مثل حمى التيفوئيد وفيروس شلل الأطفال ، وكذلك الطفيليات .


ج-التلـوث الإشعاعي : من أهم الأمراض التي يتعرض لها الإنسان بسبب الإشعاع ظهور احمرار بالجلد أو اسوداد في العين ،كما يحدث ضمور في خلايا النخاع العظمي وتحطم في الخلايا التناسلية ،كما تظهر بعض التأثيرات في مرحلة متأخرة من عمر الإنسان مثل سرطان الدم الأبيض وسرطان الغدة الدرقية وسرطان الرئة ،ويؤدي إلى نقص في كريات الدم البيضاء والالتهابات المعوية وتتعدى أخطاره لتصل إلى النباتات والأسماك والطيور مما يؤدي إلى إحداث اختلال في التوازن البيئي ،وإلحاق أضرار بالسلسلة الغذائية .

د-الضوضاء : تؤثر الضوضاء في قشرة المخ وتؤدي إلى نقص في النشاط ، ويؤدي إلى استثارة القلق وعدم الارتياح الداخلي والتوتر و الارتباك وعدم الانسجام والتوافق الصحي ، كما تؤدي إلى ارتفاع ضغط الدم وآلام في الرأس وطنين في الأذن والتحسس والتعب السريع ، ويعانون من النوم الغير هادئ والأحلام المزعجة وفقدان جزئي للشهية إضافة إلى شعور بالضيق والانقباض وهذا ينعكس في القدرة على العمل والإنتاج ،كما يؤثر على الجهاز القلبي الوعائي ويسبب عدم انتظام النبض وارتفاع ضغط الدم وتضييق الشرايين وزيادة في ضربات القلب إضافة إلى التوتر والأرق الشديدين.


2-وسائل معالجة التلوث : 
أ- تلوث الهواء :1- بما أن الكبريت المسؤول الرئيسي عن التلوث بأكاسيد الكبريت ،فيجب علينا انتزاعه بصورة كاملة ولأن هذه العملية مكلفة، 
موجود في الوقود والفحم والبترول المستخدم في الصناعة فينصح بالتقليل من نسبة وجوده. 
2- التقليل من الغازات والجسيمات الصادرة من مداخن المصانع كمخلفات كيميائية بإيجاد طرق إنتاج محكمة الغلق،كما ينصح باستخدام وسائل عديدة لتجميع الجسيمات والغازات مثل استخدام المرسبات الكيميائية ومعدات الاحتراق الخاصة والأبراج واستخدام المرشحات.
3- البحث عن مصدر بديل للطاقة لا يستخدم فيه وقود حاوٍ لكميات كبيرة من الرصاص أو الكبريت، وربما يعتبر الغاز الطبيعي أقل مصادر الطاقة الحرارية تلوثاً.
4- الكشف الدوري على السيارات المستخدمة واستبعاد التالف منها.
5- إدخال التحسينات والتعديلات في تصميم محركات السيارات.
6- الاستمرار في برنامج التشجير الواسع النطاق حول المدن الكبرى.
7- الاتفاق مع الدول المصنعة للسيارات بحيث يوضع جهاز يقلل من هذه العوادم، وذلك قبل الشروع في استيراد السيارات.



ب- تلـوث المــاء :


1- وضع المواصفات الدقيقة للسفن المسموح لها بدخول الخليج العربي بما يتعلق بصرف مخلفات الزيوت، وتحميلها مسؤولية خلالها بقواعد حماية البحر. 
2- مراقبة تلوث ماء البحر بصورة منتظمة، وخاصة القريبة بمصبات التفريغ من المصانع.
3- إقامة المحميات البحرية على شاطئ الخليج العربي، وفي مناطق تضم أدق الكائنات البحرية الحية في العالم.
4- بالنسبة للتلوث النفطي تستخدم وسائل عديدة منها : -استخدام المذيبات الكمياوية لترسيب النفط في قاع البحر أو المحيطات.ويستخدم هذا الأسلوب في حالة انسكاب النفط بكميات كبيرة بالقرب من الشواطئ ويخشى من خطر الحريق.
5- بالنسبة لمياه المجاري الصحية فإن الأمر يقتضي عدم إلقاء هذه المياه في المسطحات البحرية قبل معالجتها .


ج-الضوضاء :
1- وضع قيود بالنسبة للحد الأقصى للضوضاء الناجمة عن السيارات بأنواعها والمسموح بها في شوارع المدن كما هو متبع في بعض الدول المتقدمة.
2- تطبيق نظام منح شهادة ضوضاء للطائرات الجديدة. 
3- مراعاة إنشاء المطارات الجديدة وخاصة للطائرات الأسرع من الصوت بعيداً عن المدن بمسافة كافية.
4- عدم منح رخص للمصانع التي تصدر ضوضاء لتقام داخل المناطق السكنية ،ويكون هناك مناطق صناعية خارج المدن.
5- الاعتناء بالتشجير وخاصة في الشوارع المزدحمة بوسائل المواصلات ،وكذلك العمل على زيادة مساحة الحدائق والمتنزهات العامة داخل المدن.


د- تلوث التربة :


1- التوسع في زراعة الأشجار حول الحقول وعلى ضفاف البحيرات والقنوات والمصارف وعلى الطرق الزراعية .
2- يجب التريث في استخدام المبيدات الزراعية تريثاً كبيراً.
3- يجب عمل الدراسة الوافية قبل التوسع باستخدام الأسمدة الكيماوية بأنواعها.
4- يجب العناية بدراسة مشاكل الري والصرف ،والتي لها آثار كبيرة في حالة التربة الزراعية .
منقول

----------

